# O.M.G.! I laughed until my sides hurt!!



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I cant see the video?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Panda said:


> I cant see the video?


I'm sorry! It is there now.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

AWWWW thats adorable! I just bought Panda some boots (they come up to his arm pits though so not sure i bought them too big or not). They only sent us 2 though and there should be 4 so hopefully we get the other ones soon.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I just put Pandas new boots on (they are really long and have 3 velcro straps to keep them on). I ran around the house getting him to follow me giving him treats for following and he didnt even walk funny. He does skid to a halt though as they have a reinforced fabric bottom so are slippy on the hard floors but they are made for keeping him dry on walks not for grip on slippy floors


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it sounds like Panda is going to like his better than Tigger! If not, do get some video!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awwww... Poor Tigger!  lol



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He does this amazing little Irish jig twice toward the end of the video.


Would that make him a Jigger?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha! I suppose it would! Tigger the Irish Jigger! I love it!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL that's so funny! It's like he is trying to jump out of them. Too cute!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now I know a _poodle_ really invented the "moon walk"! :dancing2:Too funny!!:laugh:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's clearly confused. He thinks he's auditioning for River Dance! 

And it does look like he's trying to jump right out of those booties.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

That really did have me laughing out loud. I love seeing dogs trying to walk when they have those little booties on. So funny!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh geeez! Lucy would KILL me if she knew I posted a video of her doing that dance!!! :lol: He's freakin' adorable! I hope he learns to like his boots - they will keep his feet warm and dry in yucky weather!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I have watched this 20 times today and every time he does his jig, I start laughing all over again. It's a good thing he loves his Mommy! What a doll he is!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't laugh at all. I felt bad for him and annoyed at the people laughing. I wanted them to take those things off his feet, poor guy.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought booties for our brown poodle suzy way back in the nineties. She did the exact same dance....did not like them at all. But really she got used to them....and she wasn't holding her feet up in pain from the ice that packs into her paws or the salt on the road.

I remember when I got the full rainsuits that make a crinkling sound my spoos didn't like them either. They wouldn't walk but once they realised those coats were staying on...and meant they could go for a walk on a rainy day...they got used to them.

The clothing and boots are foreign objects for the poodle...so of course they get a bit freaked out...but I imagine they are really only thinking of the poodles comfort in the long run.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> I didn't laugh at all. I felt bad for him and annoyed at the people laughing. I wanted them to take those things off his feet, poor guy.


Well, they are not hurting him or doing anything to him that is detrimental, and if it makes you feel better, here he is the next day. Definitely getting used to them now. These boots, though irritating to him now, will save him a lot of pain and suffering in the end. 

http://www.facebook.com/khoggan


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No one puts them on their dogs here, so to me it looked cruel.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, when you live in an area where they come inside with dense snowballs rammed up in their pads, or their feet raw from salt exposure, this is the kindest thing you can do. I have seen Iris lame for three days after being in town with us because the salt has her feet so sore. And I have seen Poodles screaming in pain in the middle of the street because of the pain from snowballs. So, this is far from cruel. And I don't know about Bonnie, but if we get Quincy is his "Shark dog" mode and he knows he is making us laugh, he just gets sillier and enjoys the attention all the more. Tigger knows how much he is cherished in his family, so them laughing at him??? I am pretty sure he loved it!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Truelovepoodles, love your pink hat!

Once upon a time, my mini poodle didn't like rain boots and threw them off right away, and I never put them back on her or any other poodle.

I've also walked poodles in snow and ice. Hard to say what is the best thing to do. I don't like to see them uncomfortable or hurt, in any case.

But Poodles don't run the Iditerod in boots.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Outwest, here in sunny SoCal we'd have to use poodle flip-flops to protect their pads from the hot, scratchy sand. Oh, and could you pass me the poodle sunscreen, please? :smile:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! I did not think something so innocuous and intended as a moment of humour and light heartedness could possibly upset people. Sorry to those who found it offensive. I will be trying the boots on my own dogs if they ever leave my property, and when I do, I will videotape it, but will be sure not to post it here!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That was a very good thread. We're just discussing different views. I would still like to know more about poodles and other dogs and paws and boots, running in ice and snow and the Iditerod. My husband and I have ridden in a dog sled before, but we hadn't heard about the Iditerod poodle teams until recently. 

My husband asked the question and I just included it in my post. If poodles can get used to wearing boots and rainsuits, I'd like to know. It would save me alot of clean-up.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

With regard to differing opinions, I think we all comment from our own, individual circumstances. Personally??? I wouldn't do that to my boys, either. But I'm glad to hear that Tigger is no longer jigging Cherie!  lol

Coats and boots will never go on my guys . . . but then.....

1/ I can see rain comin' on the radar and time their outings to a dry hour of the day. And I can easily schedule my time to lessen the chances of wet dog hair.

2/ I run Tonka and Spud in fields . . . never in an urban setting. So we're simply dealing with clean snow. All I have to think abt is any snow buildup on their feet, and I check them regularly.

If we were strolling on sidewalks or anywhere else near salted roads, I might haf'ta stick some footwear on them.  lol


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

"jigging" lol!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Arreau, I didn't intend to offend anyone. I was commenting with a different point of view. Dogs that are used to snow would develop thickened pads the way people do when they don't wear shoes. I don't see the necessity of boots. It bothered me that they were laughing at his distress.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You did not offend me. I am learning however to be careful what I post. If I thought for one second that this was hard on this boy, I would never have posted it here. I know how much he is loved, and the relationship he has with his Mom, and know he would have just been enjoying making her laugh. 

I have vivid memories of taking Quincy from the van to the arena last winter, and him stopping dead in his tracks, holding his foot up and whimpering, because he experienced the foot version of brain freeze. One quick minute from here to there. And walking our Spoos in Toronto when I was a kid, having to stop every minute or so to hold their foot in my hand to thaw them out to stop them from crying. I wish we'd had boots then!

We live in a snow belt in Ontario, and they never get toughened to it. I would imagine sled dogs get their feet waxed or oiled in preparation for their runs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cherie,* _please_ don't be "booted" away from posting any poodle-in-boots stuff in the future! Canine boots are _extremely _helpful in safeguarding dogs' paws. Most members of our dog hiking club use them routinely on their pooches. I have two sets for Chagall and wouldn't be without them. Personally, I would never put toenail polish on my poodle, but it's a matter of personal choice for all of us how we adorn our adored poodles' feet. It cracked me up to think of anyone being troubled by laughter surrounding a poodle! In fact, that gave me near as good a laugh as the original paw prancing booted poodle video!! _Happy New Year_, maybe we'll put our best foot forward and be in better humor together then, eh?:cheers:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Cherie,* _please_ don't be "booted" away from posting any poodle-in-boots stuff in the future! Canine boots are _extremely _helpful in safeguarding dogs' paws. Most members of our dog hiking club use them routinely on their pooches. I have two sets for Chagall and wouldn't be without them. Personally, I would never put toenail polish on my poodle, but it's a matter of personal choice for all of us how we adorn our adored poodles' feet. It cracked me up to think of anyone being troubled by laughter surrounding a poodle! In fact, that gave me near as good a laugh as the original paw prancing booted poodle video!! _Happy New Year_, maybe we'll put our best foot forward and be in better humor together then, eh?:cheers:


LOL! This was a very witty post. Thank you for making me smile. And to boot
...lol...understanding the video! Happy New Year to you and yours as well!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

petitpie said:


> That was a very good thread. We're just discussing different views. I would still like to know more about poodles and other dogs and paws and boots, running in ice and snow and the Iditerod. My husband and I have ridden in a dog sled before, but we hadn't heard about the Iditerod poodle teams until recently.
> 
> My husband asked the question and I just included it in my post. If poodles can get used to wearing boots and rainsuits, I'd like to know. It would save me alot of clean-up.


Yes, they can get used to all the gear. Lots of show Poodles wear rain suits often to protect their coats when they are outside and while I am sure in the beginning are not fond of them either, get used to them and wear them anyway, and actually assist their owners eventually with getting them on. As for the boots, Toby went for a very long walk the same evening as the second video was shot, and his Mom said by the end of the walk he was not even noticing them anymore. So, one day later, he is fine wearing them.

Now, here is an Afghan hound who wears them to protect his coat, who apparently has never gotten used to them:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm still wondering why differing opinions can cause such a "ruckus" in polite company.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

petitpie said:


> I'm still wondering why differing opinions can cause such a "ruckus" in polite company.


I've found it's in HOW the different opinion is offered. If it's offered in a way to make the original opinion-holder feel cruel or mean or stupid, then a "ruckus" is hard to avoid. (although I didn't see any true "ruckus" here TBH)

If it's offered in a way that isn't critical to the original opinion-holder, it will probably be received in a much different way...

But this is only MY opinion!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

petitpie said:


> I'm still wondering why differing opinions can cause such "ruckus" in polite company.


Not meaning to be impolite here, what "ruckus" are you speaking of? Everyone who cares to has freely had their say. I once again find myself unclear about just what it is you're trying to say. I see you frequent the forum, maybe after more time here things will be more easily understood between us. _Happy New Year _to you and yours!:cheers:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Arreau,

Thanks for explaining about clothes, boots, paws and very cold weather. I guess I would want to leave mine at home or "carry" them to keep paws out of salt in the snow. :act-up:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Plumcrazy and Chagall's Mom,

"Ruckus" is just a word I used that comes from a piece of art named "Ruckus Manhattan," and about a carriage horse in NY Central Park named "Ruckus". 

It just means an "upset" in conversation and in the dictionary, when someone posts an offer to restrict posting becuse of others' opinions.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Chagall's Mom*

"Canine boots are extremely helpful in safeguarding dogs' paws. Most members of our dog hiking club use them routinely on their pooches. I have two sets for Chagall and wouldn't be without them."

Chagall's Mom, 

Thanks for mentioning your dog hiking club. Please talk about your and Chagall's experiences hiking and canine boots for hiking.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

petitpie said:


> Thanks Plumcrazy and Chagall's Mom,
> 
> "Ruckus" is just a word I used that comes from a piece of art named "Ruckus Manhattan," and about a carriage horse in NY Central Park named "Ruckus".
> 
> It just means an "upset" in conversation and in the dictionary, when someone posts an offer to restrict posting becuse of others' opinions.


Thoughtful of you to offer the interesting vocabulary lesson, and to shed additional light on your POV. As an aside, don't you just_ love_ the tag line in Plumcrazy's signature? I know I do! _"There is no rule requiring that you attend every argument to which you're invited..."_

Want to mention too my poodle loves running around in the snow, and if I tried carrying him around to spare his tootsies, as much as he likes being help, he'd leap right out of my arms!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I think running in the snow is great......I'm mostly worried about salt on paws and hiking on paws. 

On what terrain are hiking boots for paws used in your dog hiking club?


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow...nothing getting to a thread a bit late!!! 

I sat here laughing out loud when I watched the video..and I am at work, so I got a few looks 

I do have to say, I am puzzled as to how anyone could take offense to the video... he was simply getting use to them - not being abused or stressed. They put them on to help him stay dry/protection. My horses have done the same thing (silly stepping) when I had to use an Easy Boot on one - he had a very tough hoof issue and it was a big help...once he got use to it.

I loved the video ..thanks for sharing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are very welcome. Glad you enjoyed it as I did.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

petitpie said:


> I guess I would want to leave mine at home or "carry" them to keep paws out of salt in the snow. :act-up:


I can only imagine Princess Lucybug's disdain at the idea that we leave her home if we're going someplace fun!! She would not be happy!! And the "carry" option is pretty much out - She's a BIG girl!! :lol:

I had boots for my miniature dachshund, Meika, but she was especially fragile, so even just going out into the backyard was quite uncomfortable for her. I haven't needed them for the other fur-kids yet, but wouldn't hesitate to get them if we decided to do more outdoor winter activities. They're a protection just like the cold weather gear _we _don to head outside in the winter. 

I would suppose, just like most new and unusual things, an adjustment period can be expected. I remember when we used Haltis or Gentle Leaders on certain, hard-to-walk dogs at the shelter I managed, they would invariably paw at their faces, and or stop in their tracks and not walk, or whatever they thought would work to get the head collar off of them. Once they realized that it didn't hurt, they could go for a fun walk with a volunteer if they were wearing one, and it came off again when they got back to the shelter - every one of those dogs got excited and happy to see the head collars come out!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

SarainPA said:


> My horses have done the same thing (silly stepping) when I had to use an Easy Boot on one - he had a very tough hoof issue and it was a big help...once he got use to it.


Ahhh!!! YES!!! The EasyBoot connection! My Indiana has to wear EasyBoots when we go on trail rides where we ride on gravel roads a lot - his soles are ouchy (especially after a trim.)

It's funny to watch a 1,000 pound animal walking "gingerly"!! :lol: Now he really appreciates the comfort they provide! He doesn't have to tip-toe across gravel anymore. When it's time to put them on, I tell him that he gets to wear his "tennis shoes"!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Leaving Poodles at home or carrying spoos are not necessarily good options. I'm learning about what else is available from others on Poodle Forum. And I very much appreciate ideas and solutions other than my own for Poodle Living. :act-up:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My reaction to the video was the same as Outwest's. I think poodles are naturally very sensitive, and my immediate instinct was to feel sorry for the dog because everyone was laughing at his distress. I am not opposed to the boots, and think that they may well be a good idea for some dogs in some climates. I almost got some for Sophie at one point.

I don't mean to offend any of you who found it funny, and it would be going way too far to say that I was offended by the video. The dog certainly seems to be part of a happy family, so I don't think this episode is a big deal at all. But I just didn't think it was funny. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed the video. I've seriously thought about boots. I haven't gotten them yet but may in the future. We do get a ton of snow and I tend to take my girls lots of places with us. 

Just to add my two cents worth when I put underwear on Betty Jo and Jenny the first time because they were in heat they weren't exactly thrilled with it either. However they did like to be able to get up on the furniture and cuddle with us as usual. In very short order they didn't care about them at all. 
Cayenne also didn't like getting her paws wiped when she came in when it was snowing or muddy out but she is getting used to it. Betty Jo and Jenny don't care at all. Its all a matter of getting used to a new thing.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Arreau*--
*THANK YOU* for sharing this video. I giggled at his little Gig--laughing with him--and could clearly see he was in _no _distress. Tigger wasn't being tortured but he was being introduced to a new "tool" designed for his well being. Laughing at him, especially over the internet, isn't going to hurt his feelings. Poodles are sensitive but they're not that fragile! In fact, mine get riled up when I laugh at them! They do things to make me laugh, and laughing isn't necessarily a means of ridicule. Heck, I laugh at myself more often than not. 

We get a lot of snow and ice here too, and unfortunately, a lot of harsh chemicals on the roads and sidewalks. My boots and running shoes are always covered after a short walk so I can only imagine what is on the poodles' paws. I spend a great deal of time washing three sets of paws after every outing so the boots look like a solid idea to me. (Someone posted a great link a while back about reusable booties that actually stay on. I need to find that!) 

You are also correct that sled dog paws are waxed, and many wear booties. Mushers Secret Wax-Dog Paw Wax, Dog Hiking, Dog Camping, Outdoor Dog Gear
Canine Sled Dog Foot Care; Veterinary Care on the Trail
Dog Paws In The Snow & Ice - Plus Dog Boots & Mushers Secret | doghealthdoc.com
Dog Paws In The Snow & Ice – Plus Dog Boots & Mushers Secret


> *Pretty much all dogs love snow – but snow and ice can cause problems with paws.*
> Snow and ice can be hard on paws, particularly on pads that are not toughened up, or for a dog that is a breed which does not tolerate cold well.
> The three main problems for dog paws in the snow are cold, buildup of ice balls and de-icing (salt) products. All these can cause a dog pain, and potentially damage one or more paws.
> 
> If a dog has problems with their paws in the snow, one potential remedy is dog boots. Alaskan sled dogs wear booties for a reason – to both keep their paws warm and protect them. Another way to help protect paws is Musher’s Secret, this waxy coating that helps stop ice balls forming.





> Posted by *Chagall's Mom*:
> Not meaning to be impolite here, what "ruckus" are you speaking of? Everyone who cares to has freely had their say. I once again find myself unclear about just what it is you're trying to say. I see you frequent the forum, maybe after more time here things will be more easily understood between us. Happy New Year to you and yours!


QFT...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rowan said:


> *Arreau*--
> *THANK YOU* for sharing this video. I giggled at his little Gig--laughing with him--and could clearly see he was in _no _distress. Tigger wasn't being tortured but he was being introduced to a new "tool" designed for his well being. Laughing at him, especially over the internet, isn't going to hurt his feelings. Poodles are sensitive but they're not that fragile! In fact, mine get riled up when I laugh at them! They do things to make me laugh, and laughing isn't necessarily a means of ridicule. Heck, I laugh at myself more often than not.
> 
> We get a lot of snow and ice here too, and unfortunately, a lot of harsh chemicals on the roads and sidewalks. My boots and running shoes are always covered after a short walk so I can only imagine what is on the poodles' paws. I spend a great deal of time washing three sets of paws after every outing so the boots look like a solid idea to me. (Someone posted a great link a while back about reusable booties that actually stay on. I need to find that!)
> ...


You are most welcome. I am glad you enjoyed it and glad you "got it". Thank YOU for sharing the info on foot care in harsh climates ad areas where they use salt and other chemicals on the roads and sidewalks. Great info. And for me it solved the mystery of sled dogs feet.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish I had a video of the first time my then five year old granddaughter saw Chagall wearing an e-cone. He had a paw boo-boo and had to be restricted from fussing with it. When Chagall walked into the family room, shaking his cone-covered head and bucking like a bronco, Lilly, who was sitting on the couch, broke out in hysterical laughter and slid onto the floor. Chagall rushed over and straddled her, trying in vein to lick her face (his tongue flying in and out of his mouth!), but only managed to head-butt her repeatedly with the cone. This caused_ everyone_ to double up with laughter. I don't think Chagall minded the laughter one bit; the cone, however, was another matter entirely!:laugh:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am sure Tigger will get used to them.  When we moved to Wisconsin from California, I had dog booties made for our toy poodle. They were the same kind sled dogs wear. They were water proof and fit her well, even as tiny as she was. She would totally shut down in the snow and cold, plus it saved us from having to wash feet when she came in if there was salt on the sidewalks. She hated them on in the house. If she saw me get them, she would run and hide under the dinning room table. Once she got ouside she was ok with them on and because she was so small(5 3/4 pounds) they almost acted like snowshoes and would keep her on top of the snow.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Panda said:


> I cant see the video?


Boo, me neither.... it says "private" is there passcode you'd share?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm...no darn it! It is not my video, but his family's. I wonder why you can't??!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It looks like it's been made private. That's the message I'm gettin' now.


----------

